# My first coffee machine



## Sam (Nov 27, 2015)

First coffee machine .After playing with the controls can now get a decent cup of coffee. Thanks to all for advice.


----------



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

Might get a better brew if you put the machine the right way up. Not sure water is going to come out like that.  nice setup by the way


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

I was expecting this going on the thread title

http://www.amazon.co.uk/PlayGo-First-Coffee-Machine-accessories/dp/B002GKC19K


----------

